

Tales of a stressed kernel (2013) - yew
http://tomerfiliba.com/blog/mmapcp

======
LaSombra
> better yet - cp could determine it's copying from a tmpfs filesystem and do
> that automatically. but we're not going to patch binutils for that, when a
> simple, 30 line utility does the trick.

Why not? I think it's a perfect reasonable use case and should be made into a
patch.

Why not give something back?

~~~
tonyarkles
I'm guessing that figuring out whether it's a tmpfs filesystem is a tricky
thing in a cross-platform way (i.e. acceptable for acceptance into the
upstream tool sources). It might actually be more appropriate to keep this
special use case as a separate tool, rather than add extra branches and
special cases to the main cp tool.

